# Wsp flash sale



## Lbrown123 (Apr 23, 2015)

Today only 25% off spring fragrances. Gotta go shop!


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks for posting!  I need some gardenia.

Anybody have any recommendations for WSP must have fo's?


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 23, 2015)

Looking at the Bamboo Sugar Cane. That sounds different.


----------



## lsg (Apr 23, 2015)

Bamboo is one of my favorites.


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 23, 2015)

lsg said:


> Bamboo is one of my favorites.



I have bamboo from BB, and its one of my faves too; it WSP's better?


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 23, 2015)

Their black raspberry vanilla is nice.  I haven't tried any from other suppliers so Im not sure how it compares.  It's good in B&B and CP.


----------



## cgawlik (Apr 23, 2015)

Well this was just evil... of course I had to buy some, very disappointed the lavender basil went out of stock while I was shopping though..


----------



## Soapsense (Apr 23, 2015)

I like their Bamboo Lotus, and of course I just bought their Lavender last week....


----------



## galaxyMLP (Apr 23, 2015)

Whelp, I only needed one fragrance but, to reach the $40 shipping mark, I also bought a bunchhhh of other stuff.


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 23, 2015)

I just placed an order but I'm an hour later than the posted 12:00 EST.  The
prices were still sale prices....we'll see what happens.


----------



## cgawlik (May 1, 2015)

Just got my order, haven't had time to do more than smell them yet.. hurry up day off!!


What I ordered..

Green tea and cucumber... kinda smells "soapy" oob. Maybe it will have more of a "green" scent in products
Calla lilly.. oob snell spot on. Can't wait to attempt to soap this one
Lilac in bloom.. oob almost smells like grammas lilac perfume.. sweet memories.  
Bamboo sugar cane.. oob smells sweet, almost candy like to me.. its great but kinda sweet. A little green.
Egyptian jasmine... well I hope this one soaps as awesome as it smells.. I know im taking a chance with florals
Cocoa kiss.. remember your old strawberry shortcake doll... the scented one... now think about how she would smell today 30 years later.. well lets just say im not to impressed with this one but will find someyhing for it.
Flowering herb.. oob another sweet flowery one.. not herby at all to me.. still lovely
And 
Lavender sage.. well its lavender,  and try hard as I do to like it I just don't.. everyone ive told about it is excited tho

This is just my oob opinions, I have not made anything with any of them yet...


----------



## Soapsense (May 1, 2015)

Lilac in Bloom, and Lavender Sage are good sellers for me, I like them both myself.


----------

